# Prokofiev Second Piano Concerto in G Minor



## tahnak

Serge Prokofiev completed this piano concerto in 1913 and dedicated it to one of his conservatoire friends, Maximilian Schmidthof, a brilliant pianist who committed suicide. The concerto also was affected by Prokofiev losing his father that year. The Andantino-Allegretto starts with the introduction of clarinet among pizzicatos before the soloist enters much like the entry in the later third concerto. The cadenza is a brilliant one with enough display of technical bravura. The conclusion to the movement is majestic.


----------



## Ravndal

Wow! Thanks for showing this. The buildup to 09:43 is amazing! Crazy stuff


----------



## tahnak

The Scherzo is another roller coaster feeling!






The Intermezzo is brutally sensational with an attack on the senses of the audience


----------



## tahnak

Concluded


----------

